# Puffy eye



## LuckyPenny924 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey all, 

Just wanted to check in with the board and see what is up with our puppy. She was whining last night which is unlike her, she usually sleeps through the night. When we got up this morning we noticed one of her eyes was puffy, when we touched the swollen area she doesn't have any pain or discomfort. I have some pics here that I will post below. We think by reading around it may be pink-eye. We are taking her to the vet in a bit but we want other opinions from other golden owners!


Here is a picture of her good eye (her right)









Here are 2 of her left eye:









one that is original size for more zoomocity!!!! :











please let us know!!! 

thanks again


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

What eye is it that has pink eye? The left eye looks a bit odd compared to her right eye in the first pic. Or is that just how the pic was angled?

Mine has Pink eye a while back and his was really red, runny and his conjuntivi was pitch red and blood shot also he was itching it. 

Not sure if yours has pink eye or not as its hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That looks like swelling.... like an allergic reaction. 

Conjunctivitis would affect the actual eye more.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks swollen like a reaction to something, possibly a bug bite? Please let us know what the vet says and I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Poor Baby, I hope her eye is better soon. Yep, going to the vet for any eye problem is the right thing to do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Puppy*

Poor Puppy!
Please let us know what the vet says!


----------



## LuckyPenny924 (Dec 1, 2011)

was an allergic reaction like you guys said! vet looked her over, and gave her a shot of benadryl. She said if it happens again while she is a puppy to give her 1 tablet and when she is full grown 2 tablets. 

Her eye is normal today and we are happy that it was only some irritation and swelling!

thanks again!!!!!!!


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad she's better. We are dealing with some chronic puffy eye issues with Ozzy and think it's likely a good allergy.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

My sam had a bug or spider bite that looked even worse than that last year. Vet visit concered and Benedryl for the next couple of days helped...I do wish I knew what got him...it was November in ottawa...not much left moving!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Had a feeling. 

Our Sammy was allergic to mosquitoes like that... his face would get so swollen he'd look like a sharpei.


----------

